# How to force a next line jump in excel?



## BioCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I am currently using excel to make a timetable but I am stuck on one thing! Some of my info has to cover many lines, so what I did was I made the cells warp the text around! Now being excel, it obviously makes some of the words move to next line and some of them stay on the previous line, without taking into consideration if it is a good move. So how can I force some of the text to move to the next line? I know that in Windows it was alt+enter, but when I try that in Mac it doesn't work, anyone know?


----------



## didoman (Oct 4, 2007)

Try Command+Option+Return


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds right


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

didoman said:


> Try Command+Option+Return



Works in Office 2004..


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2007)

hot stuff - I usually just put in more spaces....


----------

